# Cases



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good case to hold a 27" riser and long limbs? I had looked into a roll-up case from Shooting Star Archery, as they offered some customization to fit a longer riser and limbs, but decided to just keep using my riser bag and the limb sleeves. Well, I'm of a mind to keep the pieces of my bow in one bag again, but shootingstararchery.com is down, and has been for a little while now. I'm planning on calling them up on my day off work, but in the meantime, I figured I'd see if anyone here can make a recommendation in case they don't offer that customization anymore. I'm not really looking for an ATA uber-case or anything like that, just something that will comfortably accommodate a long riser and limbs to keep everything nice and neat for trips to and from the range. Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Amuss71 (Oct 9, 2012)

I use an Easton baseball bag which fits all my gear comfortably, including the arrow tube (goes in the baseball slot). Cost is roughly $20-$50 at any sporting goods store.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Old compound case, $10; foam cut to size- less than $30 shipped; not scratching my purty bow - priceless!

This case is 49" x 18", some are bigger. I bought one for $50 off craigslist that had a bow and all the gear, some of which I could use, some I sold. So, a few more bucks for foam was still reasonable. No problem cutting the foam with an ordinary sharp knife.

25" riser and long and medium limbs in the picture, still room for more stuff.


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought a break-down rifle case at Bass Pro. It's smaller/shorter than a regular rifle case and was under $40, and everything fits in there well--my 25in riser, limbs, plunger, strings, stringer, sight.....the only thing I don't have in there are my arrows, which is fine b/c i carry them separately anyway. It does the job.


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

mrface2112 said:


> I bought a break-down rifle case at Bass Pro. It's smaller/shorter than a regular rifle case and was under $40, and everything fits in there well--my 25in riser, limbs, plunger, strings, stringer, sight.....the only thing I don't have in there are my arrows, which is fine b/c i carry them separately anyway. It does the job.


This is a suggestion that I was given over the weekend!

Interesting ideas, all. I'll have to check these out and see what I can do. Thank you for the information!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

For local shoots, I use something like this:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...ses/_/N-1102356&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat104541480

Mine isn't as padded, but it does have a nice long compartment for an arrow tube, and plenty of room for a riser (or two) and two sets of limbs, sights, etc. Very handy and it doesn't weigh much. It doesn't attract much attention either.


For airline travel, I use an Aurora Pro-line soft case, with wheels. I love it. After traveling with the Aurora, I'll never go back to an SKB double. It meets all the dimensions and weight (properly packed) that most airlines allow for checked baggage, without the extra length or weight fees.

John


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I use a Cartel Midas Bow Case which I got from Arrowsport Archery. One padded compartment holds Riser, Sight,
Limbs and long stabilizer. The second compartment holds one dozen arrows, quiver, extra string, tool box, short stabs.Everything very comfortable and more than enough space. Costs 87.99. Attached photo.
Regards
Norman


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have always been a SKB fan for the single case they have for recurve. But for a double recurve case, hands down the Peilcan 1700 NF (no foam) is great for two bows, quivers, arrows, spotting scope and stand and gear. It is under all airline requirements and has wheels. Very tough case. If i am taking one bow, then i take my SKB case. If i am taking two bows, then the Pelican.


Chris


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Chris 

Have you figured out a way to use the wheels with out the case wobbling. 

Matt


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

my pelican doesnt wobble. It rolls through dirt, gravel, and pavement just fine.


Chris


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi-tech Archery (down beyond the Orange Curtain in So Cal) carry a great, simple case. It uses the standard ATA arrow case, so arrows fit in half of it. The other half has perfect riser and limb cutouts, and places for accs. Slicker than snot at about 50 bucks.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

chrstphr said:


> my pelican doesnt wobble. It rolls through dirt, gravel, and pavement just fine.
> 
> 
> Chris


I think it might be the angle - I don't think there were designed to be hauled around by a 6'6" guy. Love it other wise. 

Matt


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

I have an SKB compact archery case 3712 for daily use and the Pelican 1700 for airplanes and expeditions. I am 5'7" so the wheels On the Pelecan work fine. No worries checking that sucker. On the SKB I tore out the bottom foam and instead put the riser in the riser bag and the limbs in the limb bags. I keep the arrows in the lid as designed but still have room for my quiver. 

Rasyad


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I am 6' tall. i guess i dont put that much of an angle on it when i pull it.


Chris


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Here is the best deal:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QYK24Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

AngelRa said:


> Here is the best deal:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QYK24Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It's a little big for daily use for me (I think it's as big or bigger than the SKB Double), but sheesh that's a great deal if you're looking for a traveling case. If you're carrying a single setup, I feel like the Pelican 1700 is the perfect case. 

Here's a link to other views of the above SKB case: 
http://www.skbcases.com/music/products/multiview.php?id=606


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

AngelRa said:


> Here is the best deal:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QYK24Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Maybe I haven't paid that much attention to case descriptions, but this is a new one for me: "automatic ambient pressure equalization valve."


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

The SKB an awesome case! I'm taking it around the world as we speak. It will comfortably carry a 27" riser. It comes with foam separators as well.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried gutting one of these (or something like it) and fitting it with foam?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Americ...Accessories&hash=item53f7b9458d#ht_720wt_1162


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

AngelRa said:


> Here is the best deal:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003QYK24Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Didn't see the real DEAL part until I clicked on the link again and saw that it is going for $79.99 from Prime (and no shipping). Just ordered one, even though I already have one.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Arcus said:


> Maybe I haven't paid that much attention to case descriptions, but this is a new one for me: "automatic ambient pressure equalization valve."


That is a fancy name for a small hole with a water retaining membrane. It is to keep the box from inflating or compressing in airplanes.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

bobnikon said:


> Didn't see the real DEAL part until I clicked on the link again and saw that it is going for $79.99 from Prime (and no shipping). Just ordered one, even though I already have one.


.
Killer price - but 2 to 5 weeks estimated shipping. Although, Amazon Prime usually delivers within 2 days. 

This kinda looks like a pricing error. Did Amazon honor this purchase?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I thought the same thing, but once you have checked out Amazon invariably honors the sale. I have heard in the past of pricing errors, they quickly corrected the price, but the transactions that were already complete were fulfilled. I completed the transaction, so now to wait. Anyhow, if it works great, if it doesn't they won't charge me. So no loss really.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

andyman1970 said:


> .
> Killer price - but 2 to 5 weeks estimated shipping. Although, Amazon Prime usually delivers within 2 days.
> 
> This kinda looks like a pricing error. Did Amazon honor this purchase?


I have one in order and a friend received his. Each for 79.99!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

A few months ago I found a wheeled backpack at Goodwill for $3 that has room for a 27" riser, so many pockets you can lose stuff. Arrow tube snaps into the outside straps and has a smaller removable pack for tools that zips off. Couldn't ask for a more perfect pack! It was made by Eagle Creek Travel Gear.
Oh maybe not after looking on their website, the pack sells for $350, guess I found a bargain ;^)

Here is one a little cheaper, well thought out packs although expensive. I ad no idea!
shop.eaglecreek.com/flip-switch-wheeled-backpack-28/d/1238_c_115


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

2-5 weeks for shipping was a little off. Ordered it yesterday, shipped today, estimated delivery Monday. Just saying...


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

bobnikon said:


> 2-5 weeks for shipping was a little off. Ordered it yesterday, shipped today, estimated delivery Monday. Just saying...


Eh?!?!? My order still says "Not Shipped Yet". Did you got the free shipping?


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

AngelRa said:


> Eh?!?!? My order still says "Not Shipped Yet". Did you got the free shipping?


I ordered one yesterday also. It hasn't shipped yet, but my estimated delivery time (on my accounts page) is next Tues. 4/30. Had to pay taxes since I'm in CA, but yes free Prime 2-day shipping.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Free 2 day shipping with Prime. I was almost tempted to order a couple more but resisted, or more accurately my Chief Financial Officer resisted for me ;-)


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like mine is shipping out today.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Case arrived today. Perfect condition.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine is on the mail!


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Pretty great deal I gotta say..even though I didn't quite need a case like that right now.


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Since you guys seem to have gotten yours in WAY less than the estimated 2-5 weeks, I went ahead and ordered one as well. I don't need a case like that right now either--the case I mentioned earlier in the thread is sufficient.....but it'll be nice to not have to cram everything in to get it to fit.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Does anybody knows a case that fits below the 62" total length (length + width + height)? I fly American a lot and always fear that they will apply the oversize charge: $200 each way for domestic flights. I have been lucky so far and haven't been charged, but it only takes one stickler for the rules...

http://www.aa.com/i18n/travelInformation/baggage/baggageAllowance.jsp#!oversize-weight

This SKB case totals at 69" and is technically oversize.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

When you fly do you carry on your bow case or is it checked I am going to Germany and I will have transfers and am very apprehensive about checking my bow.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Check it, they will not let you carry on a weapon.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

$185 now. I guess they corrected their error, or ran out of the cheap ones. Still best price around but...


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

bobnikon said:


> $185 now. I guess they corrected their error, or ran out of the cheap ones. Still best price around but...


It's actually back to *$230* on Amazon. Glad I acted fast and got it for $80! Amazon has the version with the uncut foam for $173 if you want to go that route. 

I also found this if you want the precut foam (which is well done and worth it). $160 ($6 s/h) at Sears of all places:
http://www.sears.com/skb-mil-std-in...-SPM1401068101?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

_Just FYI the foam looks like it's cut for one set of limbs, but it's actually for two sets. Same for the side rod cut outs. They're stacked since the foam is deep enough. _


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

TomG said:


> Does anybody knows a case that fits below the 62" total length (length + width + height)? I fly American a lot and always fear that they will apply the oversize charge: $200 each way for domestic flights. I have been lucky so far and haven't been charged, but it only takes one stickler for the rules...
> 
> http://www.aa.com/i18n/travelInformation/baggage/baggageAllowance.jsp#!oversize-weight
> 
> This SKB case totals at 69" and is technically oversize.


Pelican 1700

Chris


----------



## Legolas2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I ordered it too. And after my order with in next 5-10 minutes the price changed to $185 and now when I checked again, it is $229.
I hope they honor the order and deliver. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw the price change too. Good luck.

I used my CC points and free shipping and only paid $23!

Came in yesterday... It is the real deal! Awesome!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Probably u got the last one on sale.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never heard of them not honoring a price, errors and such have happened before. Though maybe somebody else has. If your order was confirmed it should be good. It stayed up a long time for an error, but there are a lot of happy archers either way. Still kicking myself for not ordering two :sad:
Cheers
Erik


----------



## Legolas2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

the thought of ordering 3-4 and then selling on ebay crossed my mind too. I should have ordered more. They might have paid of my future archery purchase. missed the bus ;-( though not completely.


----------



## gunyip (May 10, 2007)

There's a used one on the website for $69

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B003QYK24Q/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## Legolas2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

not anymore... seems that its gone too


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

TomG said:


> Does anybody knows a case that fits below the 62" total length (length + width + height)? I fly American a lot and always fear that they will apply the oversize charge: $200 each way for domestic flights. I have been lucky so far and haven't been charged, but it only takes one stickler for the rules...
> 
> http://www.aa.com/i18n/travelInformation/baggage/baggageAllowance.jsp#!oversize-weight
> 
> This SKB case totals at 69" and is technically oversize.


Chris said the Pelican 1700 and I am +1ing him on that too. I also bought an SKB case a while back and realized it was way too big for airline travel. I have one sitting in my room collecting dust now while my Pelican 1700 has taken main stage.

I took out all the foam for Texas and I was able to fit my bow, an arrow tube, my sight case with sight and tools plus string, stabilizers and my huge Manfrotto tripod and Alpen scope. The tripod was actually the hardest thing to fit in there because of how big it was but I made it work.


----------



## Lostnthewoods (Jan 24, 2013)

Legolas2012 said:


> not anymore... seems that its gone too


Sorry...:embara: I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

For those of you looking for a case that's under the 62" limit, here's one I was looking at before seeing the ridiculous deal at Amazon:

http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?BCCID=126&PID=874

It has a layer of pluck foam so you can customize the layout to whatever you need.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, One of the best buys is this Cartel Midas Recurve case. The first compartment holds riser,limbs,long stabilizer,
sight. The secind compartment holds, tools, 1 doz. arrow case, quiver, small tool box, short rods and v-bar. A lot of
space still left for other things. Regards
Norman


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

I ordered mine on May 1 and the purchase was confirmed, but it hasn't shipped yet. Delivery estimate is is between May 23 and June 1. I'm a little annoyed that it hasn't shipped yet, but I'm happy that Amazon seems to have honored the price. 

I will update this thread when it's shipped......


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

mrface2112 said:


> I ordered mine on May 1 and the purchase was confirmed, but it hasn't shipped yet. Delivery estimate is is between May 23 and June 1. I'm a little annoyed that it hasn't shipped yet, but I'm happy that Amazon seems to have honored the price.
> 
> I will update this thread when it's shipped......


That sucks..hope it arrives for ya soon. I got mine via Amazon Prime and received it in 2 bus. days (not to rub it in or anything  lol) T'was a steal for sure. The only drawback with this case is that it's a tad over the 62" baggage limit on most airline carriers. It would be considered an over-sized piece. Fees can be run an extra $200+ if you wanted to travel with this guy. Probably gonna trade/sell it and get a Pelican 1700 for practicality sake.


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

elarock said:


> That sucks..hope it arrives for ya soon. I got mine via Amazon Prime and received it in 2 bus. days (not to rub it in or anything


 Yeah, I've got Prime as well. I suspect i hit the "we're waiting on a restock", and since it DID say "usually ships within 5 weeks", I'm not gonna get pissy about it. At least, not as long as they honor the price and do eventually ship it. 

I have no plans to travel with it, and certainly not by air. Although if I do, i'll deal with that when the day comes. ;-)


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

As far as air travel is concerned, take the bad experiences with a grain of salt. I had a bad experience my very first time. They left my bow case in Houston and it arrived at College Station a day later. Though when people were claiming their bags, I saw tons of the Hoyt recurve backpacks going along, a few baseball bags, and my shooting partner got her gear perfectly fine using the Cartel case. 

While you definitely should take any and all precautions that you can, I wouldnt overly stress over air travel. I saw how TSA inspected my case and they barely touched anything.


----------



## jtang (Nov 22, 2012)

Order Placed:
April 30, 2013

Delivery Estimate: Tuesday May 21, 2013 by 8:00pm
Shipped

Hurray! Excited to get this case. Currently using a bat bag that has served me very well, but this looks like it will be very nice.


----------



## mrface2112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice, jtang! Mine updated as to "shipped" as well, with an expected arrival date of May 21 also.


----------

